

Show HN: My First Launch Page - eFolio.me - GB_001

Hello, I'm developing an early start-up called eFolio.<p>Not much information is available yet but, it's being developed to solve many  problems pertaining to employment.<p>Any feedback is welcome.
======
GB_001
Clickable: <http://www.eFolio.me>

------
poppysan
No application found...

~~~
GB_001
That's odd, it's working on my end, and another commenter's.

------
rupachaturvedi
Looks neat, I like the logo although the tie can be mistaken for an i! I think
a twitter logo instead off the follow us text will look chic. Good luck!

~~~
GB_001
Thanks for the feedback. I tried using a tie for the "i" instead, but it
seemed off for some reason.

